# They are hiring for Moonbase Alpha



## David777 (Apr 14, 2022)

Am glad we Whopper eating earth monkeys are likely to soon start serious efforts to put humans on the moon at permanent colonies.  Our orbiting space station was just the first phase to understand what that takes.  My dad after I left, was a rep for the NASA moon period Hartford Connecticut company that made the large rectangular backpack and later worked down in Houston before retiring.  Growing up, of course watched the semi-corny Space 1999 episodic catastrophes at Moonbase Alpha. Makes me laugh just thinking of some of it.

https://news.google.com/articles/CAIiEM35fEpOBk1PqvB8llvoF-AqGQgEKhAIACoHCAow4Zn5CjCu8uACMLTRlgY

_Over the next five years, NASA intends to start mining the lunar surface for water and other resources in preparation for a long-term human presence on the moon’s surface.

The space agency has yet to develop a specialized training program for the astronauts, lacks critical equipment such as new space suits to protect them against deadly levels of radiation, and is still pursuing a range of technologies to lay the groundwork for a more permanent human presence, according to NASA officials, former astronauts, internal studies and experts on space travel.

“This time you are going to need astronauts that are going to actually get out and start to live on the moon,” NASA Administrator Bill Nelson said in an interview. “We’re going to build habitats up there. So you’re going to need a new kind of astronaut.”

The goal, said Nelson, is more ambitious than ever: to “sustain human life for long periods of time in a hostile environment.”...

“The main difference between the space station and the moon or Mars is radiation,” said Terry Virts, a retired Air Force colonel and space station commander who piloted the Space Shuttle and traveled to orbit aboard Russia’s Soyuz capsule. “The radiation environment is just much worse in deep space. You don’t need to practice that. We know what it does. It gives you cancer. We don’t need to practice getting cancer.”

NASA acknowledges that it still doesn’t even have the proper space suits [as in thick heavy *LEAD* suits]  for its moon crews.
“They will need a new generation of spacesuits to enable capabilities that go beyond what was accomplished in the Apollo era,” James Free, NASA associate administrator for exploration systems development, told Congress last month. “NASA has begun to work with the commercial space industry to obtain new space suits.”_


----------



## Bellbird (Apr 15, 2022)

A pity I will never see it, 'man' has little respect for the planet , the future doesn't bode well for the moon.


----------

